
Only 12 vaquita porpoises remain, watchdog group reports - pvaldes
https://news.mongabay.com/2018/03/only-12-vaquita-porpoises-remain-watchdog-groups-report/
======
throwaway5752
The enormous demand for medically useless endangered animal parts in China is
surreal and tragic. Sounds like this will be the 2nd large mammal extinction
this year (white rhino) purely because of stupid people paying enormous
amounts of money for fraudulent TCM cures.

~~~
ryanlol
Perhaps this could be solved by corrupting the supply chains with endangered
animal parts enriched with lethal poisons?

Surely the demand for medically useless and deadly products would fall pretty
fast.

~~~
mvid
The same argument would probably be made to combat the illegal drug trade. Not
sure we want to go there

~~~
downer63
To be brutally honest, recreational drug use is absurdly overrated, and the
people that insist on engaging in cool kid drug experimentation merit badges
are selfish to the point that they wouldn't be missed. Bombs away, and let it
burn.

~~~
beedogs
So edgy. You made a brand new account just to post this trash?

~~~
downer63
It's worth it to expand the conversation. Drugs aren't incredible, and really,
seriously wouldn't be worth the effort even if they were 100% legal.

And how many people get sucked into the party kid bullshit, because they want
to fit in and impress people. AKA: doing drugs to seem edgy.

~~~
sannee
You seem to be doing drugs wrong - I have taken drugs recreationally and have
never been to a "party". Actually thinking about it, I have never taken drugs
in any social setting at all (including alcohol).

------
sitkack
We need to have a DNA bank so someday we may revive these extinct animals. But
that says nothing of microbiome that accompanies a species. I do not know how
to adequately preserve or catalog that.

~~~
pvaldes
We could use the common porpoise microbiome for this.

Dolphins have grand parents, so 12 porpoises alive could translate maybe in 6
males, two old females past their fertile period and 3-4 females still in
reproductive age. Each one could deliver one baby porpoise each two years. The
species exclusive from USA and Mexico has a really bad luck. Too many actors
currently throwing gasoline to burn all bridges instead promoting the
necessary cooperation between the two countries. Mexico at least tried and
failed. The species will probably not survive to see the next president.

------
holtbp
Such an oddly phrased headline.

~~~
craftyguy
help us with the title @dang, you're my only hope!

~~~
dang
At your service.

